# Leader Length Red Snapper



## Gonnamissher

I know grouper is 6', 80# mono, but do you use the same length for snapper?


----------



## lobsterman

for bigger snapper 4' to 6' but for medium sized,2 hookchicken rig.


----------



## Capt.Ernie

Okay, whats a 'chicken rig'??


----------



## lobsterman

2- 4/0 circle hooks on dropper loops with bank sinker on bottom. Hence the name chicken rig. Chicken= small to medium snapper


----------



## Gonnamissher

With a 2 fish limit, I think I'll go big.


----------



## reelcanuck

Good luck


----------



## JoshH

Use small (1 or 1/0) J hooks on those chicken rigs, and use small pieces of squid. Drop it SLOWLY through the water, thats how you catch triggerfish, mingos, white snapper and red snapper. You can also catch grouper bait (squirrelfish etc.)


----------



## P-cola_Native

Go aslight as possible for snapper. Most days I use a Penn SS 9500 with30# mono main line, two foot of 40#mono for a leader, and a 1/2to 1 once slip sinkerdepending on current. The big snapper are high up in the water, so fish up above the wreck. Thesmall weight and light line allow the bait to drift down throw the water column real slowly, and the big snapper usually hit it on the way down.


----------



## SeaBoss

To mealot depends on the quantity of fish where you are fishing at. The last charter boat I was on used 2 oz slip sinkers with a no swivel and a size 4 J hook, mono line and no leader. Lots of big fish caught but obviously they were on their own structure and the fish were hungry. They were also using mackrel fillets and squid for bait.

My personal set up depends on current, water clarity, and what structure I am fishing over. I typically use about 2 ft of florocarbon leader material and a size 4 J hook (now I will be using circle hooks due to rule changes) 4oz sinker. Larger bait usually will catch you larger fish.

If you lighten up your weight and line you it produces more bites but you may have more break offs.


----------



## wrightackle

I like to use eight feet of 30 flourocarbon for reds and 10-15 feet of 15 pound flouro for black snapper.


----------



## JoeZ

> *P-cola_Native (4/18/2008)*Go aslight as possible for snapper. Most days I use a Penn SS 9500 with30# mono main line, two foot of 40#mono for a leader, and a 1/2to 1 once slip sinkerdepending on current.


That's light?

I'm not picking on you but chum'em up and use a trout setup and 20-pound if you want light tackle.


----------



## Travis Gill

> *JoeZ (4/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *P-cola_Native (4/18/2008)*Go aslight as possible for snapper. Most days I use a Penn SS 9500 with30# mono main line, two foot of 40#mono for a leader, and a 1/2to 1 once slip sinkerdepending on current.
> 
> 
> 
> That's light?
> 
> I'm not picking on you but chum'em up and use a trout setup and 20-pound if you want light tackle.
Click to expand...

Hey Joe, If you knew where to catch big fish you would get owned everytime with that:letsparty


----------



## JoeZ

Thing is, federal waters are closed kiddo.

Congrats on that cobia man. Nice job.


----------



## Travis Gill

Thanks man. You don't have to go to Fed. to catch good ones


----------



## kingling

lol!!!


----------



## JoeZ

Let's go T,

You show me where and I'll show you how.


----------



## Travis Gill

You make gas drop to 2 bucks a gallon and we're on!


----------



## jmartintcb

When snapper fishing inshore, I use a knocker rig (lead slides down to the hook) I do not use a swivel. Tuesday when the seas were less than one foot my wife and I used 20 pound fluorocarbon and a 2/0 Gamakatsu circle hook with a 1 ounce lead. It takes a little while to get to the bottom, but it seems to work for us. Good luck. I am trying to learn to catch and find Grouper. I am tired of snapper. Let me know if you hear anything from anyone on the forum on location and rigging for grouper.


----------

